# تركيبة معطر الجو



## على منصورى (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى المنتدى الجميل لو امكنكم مساعدتى فى تركيبة معطر الجو ذو اللون الابيض يشبه اللبن فى تركيبته وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Marwan ebrahim (26 فبراير 2013)

و انا انتظر معك


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

و انا انتظر معك​
​


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

يارب حد يرد


----------



## yaser01220 (25 يونيو 2016)

مفيش حد
رد


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

ماء وكحول ومعطر وحافظة
85% ماء
15%كحول
مادة حافظة 0.1 %
عطر حسب الرغبة وانقص من الماء بالقدر التي تضعه من العطر والحافظة


----------

